# nueva hardtail



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

hola a todos, llevo tiempo checando las hardtails porque quiero tener una segunda bici y la verdad no tenia ganas de tener otra full suspension ni gastar tanta lana, queria algo bueno y sencillo igual para usarlo algunas veces en la calle y hacer un poco de saltos y tambien para la montaña, y me decidi por la specialized p2 all mountain, al principio no tenia ni idea de que esperar porque tengo como 4 años que no usaba una hardtail y la verdad las primeras rodadas la odie, no le podia agarrar la onda pero la segui usandola hasta que empeze a entender la bici y a gustarme como se sentia, le puse una suspension que tenia y no usaba (rock shox pike) y algunos cambios a el tamaño de las multiplicaciones (175) y quedo de maravilla, claro que no baja igual que una all mountain doble pero estas mas en contacto con la bici y te hace ser mejor piloto, el asunto es que a todos los que llevamos años con doble suspension y bicis super all mountain que esconden muchos de nuestros errores al manejar le recomiendo que prueben una hardtail de nuevo ( casi todos empezamos en una) y van a entender de que les estoy hablando.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

Se ve muy bien...mi gustar.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

Felicidades!! Esta chidisima!!! Si lei un post tuyo acerca de que incluso pensabas en venderla o prenderle fuego... algo asi. Jaja!

Pero si tenias rato sin subirte a una, pues es comprensible... a mi me pasa igual.

Al principio las odia uno, pero tienen sus virtudes y a veces son mas divertidas y relativamente mas faciles de mantener (aunque el unico cambio sea la suspension trasera que uno no toca en siglos porque los baleros andan bien).

Al igual que tu, me hice de una para tener "otra", a ver si ahora si armo dos, pero tengo problemas de espacio (entiendase: mi mujer no quiere otra bici en la casa, pero no tiene problemas con dos cuadros )

Igual... una HT con su Pike nomas porque si...


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

muy bonita warp, ¿que cuadro es?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

Yo también tengo una HT. Son divertidas para recorridos no muy largos, o para ciudad.

Yo también tuve por un tiempo la P.2 AM, pero en otro color.


----------



## brunomu (Jul 5, 2009)

muy bien ¿y que tal te fue con ella, porque la cambiaste?


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

brunomu said:


> muy bien ¿y que tal te fue con ella, porque la cambiaste?


Una larga historia.

Tenía una doble, pero quería tener una HT, entonces compré la Viento (por el 2006). Por el 2008 cambie mi doble por mi Knolly, pero para disque tener un poco mas de dinero, vendí mi viento. Después me arrepentí y compré la P.2, pero como a los tres meses mi amigo al que le vendí la Viento me dijo que me la quería vender, por lo que volví a comprar la Viento y vendí la P.2.

Pienso que la P.2 es muy buena para la bici que es, simplemente me gustaba mucho mas la Viento.


----------



## Warp (May 24, 2004)

brunomu said:


> muy bonita warp, ¿que cuadro es?


Mil gracias!

Es un Nashbar Signature en acero Reynolds 853. Una copia patito del RM Blizzard.


----------



## ritopc (Jul 3, 2004)

rzozaya1969 said:


> Una larga historia.
> 
> .....vendí mi viento. Después me arrepentí .... como a los tres meses mi amigo al que le vendí la Viento me dijo que me la quería vender, por lo que volví a comprar la Viento ....


Y ahora tu amigo quisiera comprar la Viento nuevamente.... a que cosas de la vida... le hace honor a su nombre.


----------



## rzozaya1969 (Nov 28, 2004)

ritopc said:


> Y ahora tu amigo quisiera comprar la Viento nuevamente.... a que cosas de la vida... le hace honor a su nombre.


Jajaja, eso si. Es buena la bici, eso si.


----------

